# Uber Whatsit #123



## 480sparky (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## kathyt (Nov 10, 2012)

It looks like tuna or a piece of granite rock


----------



## thetrue (Nov 10, 2012)

It looks like carpet string things


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## thetrue (Nov 11, 2012)

Jelly sandwiches? Lol


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 11, 2012)

fiberglass?  stacked paper?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2012)

jfrabat said:


> .........stacked paper?




Oh!  The compass needle just moved!


----------



## snowbear (Nov 11, 2012)

Smith Island Cake - no, that's not right.  Foam board?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2012)

Newspaper


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Newspaper



News flash!..................







































No.


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2012)

480sparky said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Newspaper
> ...



Why, oh, why sparkles do you get my hopes up? My self worth relies on getting these right!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 11, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> Why, oh, why sparkles do you get my hopes up? My self worth relies on getting these right!



Then quit taking baths.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





But you're on the right track!


----------



## ryanwaff (Nov 11, 2012)

Shredded newspaper in stacks?


----------



## kathyt (Nov 11, 2012)

carbon copies from a checkbook or a book


----------



## ryanwaff (Nov 12, 2012)

Newspaper insulation?


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 12, 2012)

Could it be a book?  I mean, the pages...


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 12, 2012)

Inkjet paper


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 12, 2012)

Seems no one can cut this one.


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 12, 2012)

Courduroy?  Or a rug of some sort?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2012)

Since the last image I posted is the entire frame (not just a part of one), I don't know if I have the heart to post any more clues.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 13, 2012)

Is it a lint brush?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 13, 2012)

Stack of business cards ... Or prints?


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Stack of business cards ... Or prints?



Oh............. so close!  Maybe with a little magic you can get this one!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh! Playing cards!


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 13, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Oh! Playing cards!





I was afraid I was going to have to club you with more clues!


----------



## thetrue (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh no! I'm too slow! Damn driving places slowing me down!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Nov 13, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Oh no! I'm too slow! Damn driving places slowing me down!


----------



## jfrabat (Nov 14, 2012)

I started so close and drifted SOOOO far away!!!


----------

